# My Beautiful wife



## karri0n (Apr 3, 2009)

She makes coffee, Packs me a lunch, and helps me get off to work every morning, then loads the stove while I'm at work.

She's the one on the right.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 3, 2009)

Who is the guy with her?  :lol:


----------



## webbie (Apr 3, 2009)

BB, I think that is Penn (of teller)....

just saw the ads on the side of buses in Vegas.......looks like the same dude.  

Beautiful couple........I do mean that. BB and I both looked like that once.....


----------



## Dix (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, one nice looking couple


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Beautiful couple........I do mean that. BB and I both looked like that once.....



Oh poop, I'd never have guessed you two were an item.  hh:  :lol:


----------



## Dix (Apr 4, 2009)

Pics  Must have pics


----------



## fossil (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are Craig and Brother Bart a few decades ago:


----------



## gibson (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't know those guys were in "Top Gun"!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2009)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> I didn't know those guys were in "Top Gun"!



We were the body doubles.


----------



## webbie (Apr 4, 2009)

Here I am with my little sister....
these are video frame grabs from an old super 8 film camera.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2009)

The one on the left would get you into the state registry these days.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 5, 2009)

the one on the right looks like he's pushing her


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 5, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Here are Craig and Brother Bart a few decades ago:



Which one had 3 balls?  (TMI, nevermind!)


----------



## billb3 (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like a keeper , karriOn, you better behave.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> BB, I think that is Penn (of teller)....
> 
> just saw the ads on the side of buses in Vegas.......looks like the same dude.
> 
> Beautiful couple........I do mean that. BB and I both looked like that once.....



Bahaha! I can't say I've ever been compared to Penn, but I see the resemblance now that you mention it.


----------

